# kölln session am 29.5.



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Mai 2005)

sooo damits jeder mitkriegt.
am 29.5. is in köln ne trialsession in köln.
treffpkt. 12uhr am hauptbahnhof.
wer kommt??
Max
P.s. dat janze wurde schon im köln bonn mal richtig rocken thread beredet nur irgendwie hats keiner mitbekommen, also deswegen nuer thread


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Mai 2005)

yoo max, gute idee, du bist der mann, also ich komme mit zwei anderen, mit dem zoo trialer und dem phillipppp.
biss dannnn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (19. Mai 2005)

hi, also ich würde noch gerne kommen(vielleicht noch nen freund mit bringen)
aber bin en richtiger noob   
also wenn ihr nix dagegen habt und ich noch schnell geld fürs ticket gammeln kann komme ich gerne

mfg. Fabian


----------



## Schlingsi (19. Mai 2005)

entscheidet sich spontan


----------



## Levelboss (19. Mai 2005)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## bike-show.de (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin nächstes Wochenende auch zufällig in Köln. Ich würde dann auch mitfahren. Wäre prima, wenn Ihr das hier postet, wenn sich was ändert.

Bis dann,

Basti


----------



## tommytrialer (19. Mai 2005)

ich bin paar kilometer weiter in essen
sorry


----------



## Scrat (19. Mai 2005)

Jo, ich bin wohl auch in Essen 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## trialsrider (20. Mai 2005)

Hallo..... hier sollen die leute reinschreiben die kommen!
Nicht die alle die nicht kommen!   
Die interessieren nämlich nichts und niemanden!   

Ich komm auch mit "the glue"
Und vlt.2 Streetfahrern
und nem Capoeira typen der zeigt dann was so ohne Rad geht!   

Also bis denn!

 Super Idee max mit dem Thread!


----------



## theglue (20. Mai 2005)

Jawoll!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (20. Mai 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> und nem Capoeira typen der zeigt dann was so ohne Rad geht!



naa da bin ich mal gespannt.   

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (20. Mai 2005)

bin auch am start!!  
toto


----------



## trialsrider (20. Mai 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> naa da bin ich mal gespannt.
> 
> Jan



Ja darfst auf jeden gespannt sein wenn er mitkommt!   

@Toto: Cool das du auch dabei bist!   


Weiter so jungens!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. Mai 2005)

yooooo haut rein man, kost nix trialsession is geilsession, das is für jeden was, von anfänger bis übertrialer, für jeden was dabei......
maxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tretschwein (21. Mai 2005)

auch.
und mit mir noch so paar andere, vielleicht viele vielleicht wenige.

huahua
-
-
-
-


----------



## trialsrider (21. Mai 2005)

Dann bring lieber den vielen mit!


----------



## Rocco (24. Mai 2005)

Sers,
Heiko Marco und ich kommen auch,
es kommen wahrscheinlich auch noch mehr Einradler. Wäre ganz gut wenn mir jemand seine Handynummer geben könnte, dann können wir bescheidsagen wenns nix wird oder wenn wir etwas später kommen.

Gruß aus Stuggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigboobstrials (26. Mai 2005)

also jungs gs wird auch am start sein also max toto jan und meine wenigkeit je mehr wir sind um so geiler wirds
also ahut rein man sieht sich in köln


----------



## Rocco (27. Mai 2005)

So wies aussieht kommen wir doch nicht...   
uns fehlt ein Auto


----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. Mai 2005)

also 12.00Uhr köln Hauptbahnhof heute ?


----------



## biketrialer (29. Mai 2005)

kann heut leider auch net !
toto


----------



## Levelboss (29. Mai 2005)

Es war richtig gut in Köln


----------



## Scrat (29. Mai 2005)

War Sascha (gelbes Juchem 20") eigentlich noch da?

In Essen waren wir ja recht früh fertig 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## trialsrider (29. Mai 2005)

Ja ne war nicht gut!!!


War Hammer geil! Muss sofort wiederholt werden wenn mein Syntace steht!   

Props an alle die da waren! War echt geil!   



Gruß
Trialsrider


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (29. Mai 2005)

jaa leute, das war riiiiiiiiiiiiiiichtig fäääääääääääääätt!!! das müssen wir irgendwann mal wiederholen!!!  achja felix, das war genau das, was ich mir vorgestellt hab!!   nur das BT ist viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel zu schwer.   

vid gibt es auch demnächst, wenn ich das material habe.

Jan


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (29. Mai 2005)

gibbet fotos???


----------



## Levelboss (29. Mai 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> gibbet fotos???



Gemacht wurden auf jeden Fall welche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. Mai 2005)

yo war sau geil, vorallem, was mich am meisten glücklich macht, is das ich meinen tippprekord endlich gesteigert habe.....
nee war einfach sau geil.


----------



## trialsrider (29. Mai 2005)

Gut das ihr das Genauso seht wie ich jungens!   
War cool die Leute ausm Forum mal kennen zu lernen!
Seid alle Cool drauf!!!  


Props noch mal an Trialsmax für seine 1,34m Tipprekord!
ach und die 3m ins Flat soll man net vergessen und den coust auf ne riesen Mauer und und und......  
(oder durfte ich das net veröffentlichen max?   )

und an den Levelboss für die netten Tipps und die 
extrem krasse und Smoothe Fahrweise!  

gruß
Martin


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (29. Mai 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> ach und die 3m ins Flat soll man net vergessen



drop? (sicherlich oder?)


----------



## theglue (30. Mai 2005)

jo!!!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (30. Mai 2005)

jooo, war echt voll cool!!! nur das ich schon so früh weg musste!  
nächste mal bleib ich länger

mfg. Fabian


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (30. Mai 2005)

soo, hier dann mal nen paar bilder und 4 kurze szenen von der session. das richtige vid kommt noch.

hier die szenen:

http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/bike-trials/_1_.avi
http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/bike-trials/_2_.avi
http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/bike-trials/_3_.avi
http://www.eengoedidee.nl/videoz/bike-trials/_4_.avi






















Jan


----------

